

Backup your mysql blog with cron - _pius
http://jonathanjulian.com/2009/12/backup-your-mysql-blog-with-cron/

======
oomkiller
It's important to NOT use scp to copy the backup from the backed-up machine to
the backup destination. The only safe route is for you to get the backup
destination to "pull" from your server using scp with RSA keys. This is to
prevent hackers from compromising your backups, because they have no access to
them if you don't store the authentication information on the server.

